# Outer Tie Rod End



## OBZSTL (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm hoping someone can help me here. 

I took my car far its inspection (2004 GTO) and unfortunately I need a new left outer tie rod end for it to pass. I've done several searches on google and on here and I can't find much updated information. 

I did find some on eBay but to be honest they look like junk. Do any of you know where I can get one of these? Would it be possible that a tie rod end from a different GM vehicle would fit? 


Any help will be great. 

- obz:thumbsup:


----------



## OBZSTL (Jun 6, 2012)

Decided to just order a pair off of Kollar Racing.

If everyone didnt know.. you can get a pair for 57.00 off Kollar.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's who I'd would have advised to call


----------

